# Tarantula enclosure for large Scolopendra species?



## Ripa (Feb 24, 2015)

Rather a medium-large _Scolopendra_.
Would something like this http://cdn3.volusion.com/dfpuu.bczkw/v/vspfiles/photos/00001-3.jpg?1363177501 work fine for something such as _S. alternans_ or _dehaani_? Just considering the ventilation vs humidity, but I really like this kind of enclosure for some reason (maybe because of its clearer view window?). This is from Jamie's tarantulas, BTW. I was considering it for a birthday present when it roles around.


----------



## vespers (Feb 24, 2015)

I wouldn't. I've had these enclosures before. The lid will start to bow eventually from the humidity a centipede requires, and the corners will start to lift up on the latch side.


----------



## Ripa (Feb 24, 2015)

vespers said:


> I wouldn't. I've had these enclosures before. The lid will start to bow eventually from the humidity a centipede requires, and the corners will start to lift up on the latch side.


Seriously? Damn, that's disappointing....


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 24, 2015)

I prefer something with a screw on lid.  Those big cheesey poof jugs work perfectly for pedes.


----------



## Ripa (Feb 24, 2015)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I prefer something with a screw on lid.  Those big cheesey poof jugs work perfectly for pedes.


Oh, I know a lot of enclosures that would (I have a few), but I was hoping for an enclosure that would be a bit more showy with its complimentary decor/ accents.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 24, 2015)

If I were to do it all over again I would just stick with sliding top terrariums and modify the screen lids with a layer of thin acrylic glued to the frame with cyanoacrylate or similar.  Even better if you have the skills to make an acrylic slider to regulate humidity.  If the acrylic layer fails then you still have the steel mesh backup preventing escape.  Plus, the slider enables you to keep animals of different humidity requirements.  I have messed with so many different enclosures over time that I'd like to have one simple system.  No more overstuffed closets with tanks/bins/etc.  Boooo!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

